

46% Percent of Women Say They Would Give Up Sex for the Internet - charlierosefan
http://fredstechblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/46-percent-of-women-say-they-would-give.html

======
tdavis
_46% of women and 30% of men would give up sex for two weeks instead of giving
up access to the Internet for the same period._

That's slightly different than the implied, "Sex; Interwebs; choose one!"

A more interesting question would have been, "Given the choice between giving
up sex or the Internet in perpetuity, outside of sex engaged in strictly for
procreation, which would you choose?"

~~~
jjs
How about, "Given the choice between only having sex for procreation, or only
using the Internet for productive activities, which would you choose?"

~~~
tdavis
Damn, I could get the whole Internet if I could just pick "have sex for
procreation" but procreating would almost certainly be worse than losing the
"fun" Internet.

You've created the _impossible question_.

------
hs
i'd give up internet for sex ... for an hour

~~~
helveticaman
Heh, yeah...log off just long enough to have sex, then go back on the
internet. As opposed to surfing while you're having sex.

